# Fig Lychee



## NEASoapWorks (Sep 20, 2007)

I just bought some. Yes, I live on the edge. :roll:  Anyone know anything about this FO? Is this gonna end up in the garage, under the paint thinner?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 20, 2007)

It sounds like what you finder at the bottom of your garbage can after you remove the plastic bag. I am sure it is nice, but couldn't it have had a better name? It'll be hard to market unless you change the name. I would think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree.. what is the description of it?


----------

